#ubuntu-us-me 2013-04-23
<A-Lo-81_> morning maniacs
<jimcooncat> A-Lo-81_: and a good morning to you!
<A-Lo-81_> i know it is usually not busy in here
<jimcooncat> It's been absolutely dead for quite some time
<jimcooncat> And I'm slowly migrating to debian, but this is the only Maine-based room I've found
<A-Lo-81_> well lets get on it ;-) i'm working as a freelance web developer and I have this IRC chat in my thunderbird open, wel debin is/was ubuntu's Base system.
#ubuntu-us-me 2013-04-24
<A-Lo-81_> hi @all
#ubuntu-us-me 2013-04-26
<A-Lo-81_> A sunny Friday everybody
#ubuntu-us-me 2013-04-27
<qwebirc81200> hello
#ubuntu-us-me 2016-04-27
<BobTucson_> hey guys
